# ***** trapping



## bigfish713

So I have a **** problem on my property and would like to thin them out some but need help. I have never trapped before and don't know much about it.
1. Do I need a license to trap my own property?
2. Can I give the ***** I trap to anyone?
3. I have dogs so was thinking the duke **** trap would be my best option yes or no?
4. What bait would work best for the duke traps?
5. I live in Whithouse Ohio near Toledo express if I get them who wants them


----------



## Shaun69007

no you don't need a license. **** prices are way down so I am not sure who would really be interested in them. If you are concerned with your dogs then the DP's are they way to go. You can bait with just about anything from any over the counter **** bait or marshmallows. ***** eat everything.


----------



## sherman51

I've never trapped ***** but have heard peanut butter works really well.
sherman


----------



## Jose'

Canned cat food..cheap and puts out quite a smell.


----------



## Lazy 8

Depending on exactly where you live, I'd go with peanut butter on a small piece of bread and avoid the cat food. That way your 90 y/o neighbor's precious "Fluffy" doesn't end up getting caught.

You can do anything you want to, to the ***** including...drowning, carbon monoxcide, .22 to the head, just don't relocate them. That's against the law. You could be spreading disease.


----------



## wildlife53

Marshmallows work well and you don't have to worry about cats.


----------



## supercanoe

I consider cats as a nice bonus.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I second the motion for a little dab of wet cat food on a small paper plate. It will pull them like nobody's business. Oddly enough, I've never caught a cat in my Havahart. They seem to be a little smarter then *****, and we have plenty of them too! I've live trapped and relocated a bunch of *****. I know this makes me an "outlaw" in the eyes of the state, but I really don't care. I live in town, so I can't be blasting these things with firearms, and I don't care to go to the trouble of drowning them. My only problem with them is that they are trying to occupy the same space that I do. And the real reason behind the spreading of disease is the over population of ***** in the first place.


----------



## bigfish713

O I have got cats in my have a hart last year









And 2 ***** in the same trap. Think I got 6 last year and 2 cats. This year I plan on thinning the heard a lot more had 7 of the bandits in one trail cam pic last week. Between the **** and the turkeys I go thew 50# of corn in a few days.


----------



## Erieangler51

Cheap canned cat food is what I use. Had them getting into my pole barn last year. 3 in 2 days and varmint proofed it better and haven't had a problem.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Two years ago I did catch a mama **** with a baby clinging to her back, but never a cat. Maybe they don't weigh enough to trip the thing. And I'm thinking you guys may have it light. Two years ago I live trapped and relocated well over two dozen **** over the Summer. It got to be like an every other day thing! Get up, have a cup of coffee and go check the trap. Yep, there's a ****. Throw the trap in the pickup, drive it someplace and let the thing go. It was like a second job! It's toned down since, and there are still some around but nothing like two years ago. It was nuts!


----------



## Erieangler51

Or just shoot em while in the trap and throw em in the woods for other animals to eat. What I do with all my ***** and groundhogs.


----------



## Lazy 8

supercanoe said:


> I consider cats as a nice bonus.


What if somebody did that to your dog? Would that still be considered a bonus?

We all have to live in this world. Be nice to your neighbor.


----------



## supercanoe

My dog does not run wild. He is wel trained, obedient, and confined to 1.25 acres of underground fence. Feral cats are a nuisance and need to be controlled.


----------



## tm1669

bigfish713 said:


> So I have a **** problem on my property and would like to thin them out some but need help. I have never trapped before and don't know much about it.
> 1. Do I need a license to trap my own property?
> 2. Can I give the ***** I trap to anyone?
> 3. I have dogs so was thinking the duke **** trap would be my best option yes or no?
> 4. What bait would work best for the duke traps?
> 5. I live in Whithouse Ohio near Toledo express if I get them who wants them


Dukes traps work well but theres an upgrade to allow the trigger to be pushed or pulled to set the trap off that really made a huge difference. Check out The Snare Shop online..They have them. I also drilled a few small holes in the bottom to allow rain water to drain. Ive used marshmallow exclusively but might try cat food. Im in the middle of a city so Im stuck with the dog proof and live traps.


----------



## Row v. Wade

I didn't have marshmallow's but I did have a small tub of marshmallow fluff. I spread it out on a some cardboard, had one in the havahart the next morning.


----------



## erik

_i agree with canned cat food works great-for me i use special kittty_


----------



## Lazy 8

I wasn't talking about feral cats. I mentioned the neighbors cat. If the neighbors cat isn't a problem than you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## T-180

Neighbors cat needs contained to neighbors property or it is, for all purposes, a feral cat. "Free roaming" cats as the experts call them, are the most destructive creature on small game in this country. Keep them home or they are a huge problem, period.


----------



## Lazy 8

Poor little 15 y/o old, fixed, Fluffy, out catching field mice is a problem? She could very easily be lured into the trap. I guess you could simply let her go.
That's why I've used peanut butter.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Poor little 15 y/o old, fixed, Fluffy, out catching field mice is a problem? She could very easily be lured into the trap. I guess you could simply let her go.
> That's why I've used peanut butter.


Sorry, but Fluffy only describes a tiny slice of the feral cat problem. How about 3 y/o, unfixed, Tiger, and his buddies, out there waylaying anything that moves? Since the explosion in the cat population around here, I haven't seen a rabbit in quite a while!


----------



## Ant

Any And I stress ANY! Cats I see while hunting are dead.They are a horrible problem with small game populations.


----------



## Lazy 8

OK gentlemen, I see your anxt. But Fluffy is not considered feral. Feral cats are wild or strays. Once again, I was talking about the neighbors cat.
Also, I think peanut butter keeps its scent longer when wet from rain. Just my 2 cents. It has never failed me and a jar goes a VERY long way.
Plus if you get hungry out there on the trail, what would you rather have? A spoonful of PB or cat food?  I guess they both have protein?


----------



## Scorpio V

Dog proofs are good at not catching a dogs paw but they will hold the trap between their feet and try to lick the bait out, there's a chance they can get their tongue caught in the trap. That is a really bad scenario. Just a word of warning and concern.


----------



## T-180

Lazy8 : Fluffy is not feral , it is what the experts call a "free roaming cat". Way worse than even feral because if they are unsuccessful hunting things they don't need, they come home to eat & rest up, just to do it again the next time the irresponsible cat owner lets them roam. I could send you multi year studies performed by neutral universities on the subject, but I have yet to have a cat owner offer to read it & make changes. Cat in woods, whether feral or free roaming needs eliminated, no exceptions.


----------



## Ant

Lazy I prefer the cat food.Theres just something about the smell that gets my mouth watering.Oh and Corned beef hash,one of my guilty pleasures smells jut like dog food in the can.But it taste of heaven.
On the serious side catch some carp in the summer and chop them up whole.Then put them in a big jar and dont tighten the lid to tight and let it sit in the sun for a few weeks.Best **** and mik bait Ive ever used.


----------



## Flathead76

Peanut butter in a plastic lunch sized portion cup marshmallows and spent bacon grease in a bowl will catch any **** in a havahart trap. Then you won't have to worry about catching cats. Took out over 30 last year when I was in Toledo. 
If your hunting by the Toledo airport for deer while baiting corn the turkeys will make you go poor. They get on corn and they will not stop. Lots of birds in that area.


----------



## buckeyebowman

T-180 said:


> Lazy8 : Fluffy is not feral , it is what the experts call a "free roaming cat". Way worse than even feral because if they are unsuccessful hunting things they don't need, they come home to eat & rest up, just to do it again the next time the irresponsible cat owner lets them roam. I could send you multi year studies performed by neutral universities on the subject, but I have yet to have a cat owner offer to read it & make changes. Cat in woods, whether feral or free roaming needs eliminated, no exceptions.


Great point, T! If a cat is not a complete "house" cat that never goes outside, it is quite capable of hunting.


----------



## Lazy 8

So you guys are going to break some little 10 year old girls heart by killing her cat. Think of the repercussions. Do you really want to explain why you HAD to kill or maim her kitty? Good luck with that one.

Personally, I'd go off somewhere away from houses in a remote area to hunt if that's what I was doing. If I was trying to rid the area around my home of raccoons, I'd use something other that cat food.

I do despise ***** with the disease they could carry and they could transmit it to Fluffy. 

Once again, just my 2 cents. I and NOT trying to start a big flaming war here. Can we just keep this a friendly discussion between grown men?

Also, I am a lover of all animals but I am carnivorous.


----------



## beaver

I consider any cat on my property that isn't in my house a nuisance. As others have said, roaming cats are worse than any ****, coyote, skunk, opossum, etc. Countless studies have been done. Those of us who live in the real world understand that animals are animals and ones that cause problems need to be dealt with, "pet" or otherwise. If you aren't responsible enough to keep your "pet" from roaming on others property, then don't be surprised when they don't make it home. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lazy 8

So when I see the neighbors beagles that got away from their pen and are chasing rabbits across my property, are they considered any pet that is roaming on others property?

C'mon guys, there are exceptions. A 10 year olds kitty? If peanut butter didn't work so well I could understand.

Mind you, this is still an educated discussion between civilized human beings.


----------



## beaver

Peanut butter really doesn't work that well. Maybe for city ***** on your front porch, but it's not going to draw a coin away from a corn pile. 

As far as the beagles go, that's up to you. It's your property. A beagle probably is not going to do any real damage. Maybe chase some deer away from your tree stand if you're a deer hunter, but no real effect on the ecosystem. That isn't the case with a cat, regardless of who "owns" it. 

I have a cat. He lives inside my house. If he got loose, and left my yard, I wouldn't be mad at my neighbor if he saw the cat roaming the woods or fields away from my property and killed it. As far as dogs go, if I k ow for sure that they are a pet and not just a mangy stray that has been dropped off, I'll catch it and take it to the owner and asked them to please keep it contained. If that doesn't work, I'll take it to the pound and let them sort it out.


----------



## "chillin"

Get a Duke dog proof. Get some cheap dry cat food and soak it with fish oil. Put a spoonful in the trap and get ready to kill *****. If you have problems with the bait coming up missing its probably mice. Set a golf ball on top of the dp and it will fix the problem.


----------



## "chillin"

Here's what happens when the neighbors find out your catching cats.


----------



## "chillin"

They also ran a story on the front page of our local newspaper and channel 4 news came to do an interview with me. I was also investigated for animal cruelty. Just for catching them in a live trap and taking them from where I lived in town to my buddies farm and letting them go unharmed. You gotta beware of the PETA freaks. My advice if you catch a cat is to get rid of it and not tell anyone.


----------



## Lazy 8

Stick a big ol fork in me, cause I'm done here. First of all, I would NEVER hurt anybody's pet. NEVER! Plain and simple. What you do is up to you. I'm not a peta person. Never will be. I'm not a tree hugger. I own two axes. Like I said, I do eat meat. I love a good steak or burger.

Pets are a different being to me. If I'm close to town and I think it might be someone's pet, off it goes.
The ONLY reason I mentioned the beagles was when someone said, if it strays across my property....


----------



## beaver

Would it be different if that "pet" was an alligator and was in your pond eating all the fish? Because asside from the obvious danger and risk to humans (a house cat isn't going to eat someone), a roaming cat is just as devastating to the environment. Maybe even worse, because a gator would only kill to eat where as a cat will kill for fun.


----------



## supercanoe

Cats do pose a serious health risk to humans and other mammals through disease transmission. Just for one example, recent studies have documented a high infection rate of toxoplasmosis in both deer and humans in Ohio. Toxoplasmosis is spread through cats. If anyone with an ounce of common sense spent some time researching the negative effects of free range cats on the flora and fauna of this country they would agree that cats need to be controlled. This discussion gets me excited to go kill a free range cat.


----------



## beaver

And I guess I should clarify so I don't sound so "cruel" . I would not kill someone's pet knowingly. I would not shoot fluffy from next door if I knew it was fluffy from next door. With that being said, if I don't know it's fluffy from next door, I'm not going to spend any time investigating it either. I will also gladly catch and return fluffy from next door, along with a polite request to keep fluffy contained.


----------



## Lazy 8

Halleluiah brother! God bless you! There's just some things in this world you don't knowingly mess with. A man and his pet. Or woman, or child.


----------



## Overwatchmike

I'll just have to ask the feral cats from now on if they are pets or truly feral... Hopefully they can answer me...


----------



## beaver

If they aren't wearing a collar, and I haven't seen the neighbor kids petting them, that's all I need to l know.


----------



## buckeyebowman

beaver said:


> And I guess I should clarify so I don't sound so "cruel" . I would not kill someone's pet knowingly. I would not shoot fluffy from next door if I knew it was fluffy from next door. With that being said, if I don't know it's fluffy from next door, I'm not going to spend any time investigating it either. I will also gladly catch and return fluffy from next door, along with a polite request to keep fluffy contained.


Exactly! But how can you tell? Unless you have seen that particular cat numerous times. And I'll tell you this, even if it was a familiar cat but was causing problems, I might have to consider whacking it.



Lazy 8 said:


> Halleluiah brother! God bless you! There's just some things in this world you don't knowingly mess with. A man and his pet. Or woman, or child.


And Lazy, your posts seem a bit arrogant. You portray yourself as someone who has some special insight into the animal world. As though you can tell which cat is feral or free roaming, and those which are pets. How can you do that? And why are all your "Fluffy" owners 10 years old! Check yourself, dude!


----------



## "chillin"

Here's an idea. If its your pet and you care about it, keep it at your own house.


----------



## ldrjay

Well I find if you dont talk about lt, no one knows anything. Im a dog guy not a cat guy. I dont care about fluffy at all.


----------



## KayakBass11

***** cant burp. Grape soda will get rid of them. Cats and dogs can burp so if anything other than a **** drinks it they will be fine. then you don't even have to worry about "fluffy"


----------



## bobk

KayakBass11 said:


> ***** cant burp. Grape soda will get rid of them. Cats and dogs can burp so if anything other than a **** drinks it they will be fine. then you don't even have to worry about "fluffy"


 You can burp so let me get you some of the grape soda to drink.


----------



## beaver

That is 100% not true. ***** will drink all the grape soda you want to give them and be just fine. However, a popular method amongst outlaws that care about nobody but themselves and give us all a bad name, is to mix grape soda with industrial fly poison. That kills indiscriminately and is also highly illegal. If I find someone doing such a thjng , I can promise you that I will make sure they get a visit from some med with both federal and state badges.


----------



## Lazy 8

I guarantee I can tell the difference between a feral cat and a domesticated one. I would NEVER tell you all because you'd try to lure Fluffy towards you so you could do her in.

You know, as I said before, I'm done. Do what you want because in the end, when it's you and the cat and nobody else, you're going to anyway. The way some of you talk, I can tell you hate cats anyway. Enjoy yourselves.

Over and out.


----------



## kayak1979

*3-S treatment*


----------

